# alle zuchthuchen tot



## luigi (29. Juli 2005)

|gr: nach einer gestern verbreiteten orf-online meldung sind sämtliche huchen (3.500 stück, darunter viele kapitale mutterfische) in der zucht vom huchenpepi in rossatz/donau verendet. nach der ursache wird noch gesucht. näheres unter http://noe.orf.at/stories/48252/ und unter http://noe.orf.at/stories/48544/


----------



## rob (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

na geh!!!das sit aber eine schlimme sache!
eventuell die hitze und der daraus folgende sauerstoffmangel?
schade,ich weiss das der mann jahrelang diese zucht aufgebaut hat und viele selbstgefangene dabei waren.
meinen beileid an dieser stelle an den huchenpepi!
danke für die infos luis!
lg aus dem heissen flimmernden und dadurch unerträglichen wien
rob


----------



## christian1234 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

find ich komisch...immerhin ist das sein hobby bzw beruf. da sollte nichts schief gehen.

ich kann ja auch nicht sagen der sommer is dahin-alle blumen tot wir müssen asphaltieren haha


----------



## Soxl (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Hoi  #h 

Eine kleine Tragödie, immerhin ist - zumindest vorübergehend - das Lebenswerk des Herrn Fischer wohl zerstört :c  ...und diese Tiere stehen ja auch auf der roten Liste :c 


			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell die hitze und der daraus folgende sauerstoffmangel?


Hmm, Rob... Hab zwar kaum Ahnung vor der Huchenzucht, aber bei der Erfahrung dieses Mannes eigentlich unvorstellbar |kopfkrat Immerhin haben seine Zuchttiere auch den Wahnsinnssommer 2003 schadlos überstanden...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Reisender (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Also mit Huchen habe ich keine Ahnung !!!

Aber ich könnte mir Vorstellen das eine Algenart die Atmungsorgane der Fische Verstopf oder sogar Zerstört haben.....ein Anzeichen dafür ist das keiner der Fische Überlebt hat.....

Ich Wünsche Herrn Fischer auf jedem fall alles gute für ein neu start, und das der grund schnell gefunden wird... #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

traurige Sache :c
gerade wo die meterlangen Zuchtexemplare ja nun nicht gerade soooo häufig sind ... |uhoh:
Hoffe die finden raus woran es gelegen hat


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. August 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

da blutet das Herz.......

weiß man schon was genaueres, wies dazu gekommen is..?
man hört ja allerhand Gerüchte.... über neidische Kollegen und dergleichen....


----------



## Karstein (15. August 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Was für eine katastrophale Nachricht, sehe sie jetzt erst...So ein Bestand ist doch unwiederbringlich...

Toitoitoi für den Neuanfang, Herr Fischer!


----------



## Anni (15. August 2005)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

das tut mir leid für die fische :c aber auch für den züchter ein mords schaden wo viel liebe reingesteckt wurde und dann alles für die katz #d 

vor einigen jahren wurden alle karpfen von unserem bürgermeister vergiftet:v zuerst dachte man  es läge am wasser oder eine bestimmte alge#c alle fische lagen mit dem bauch nach oben das war irgend einer der unseren bürgermeister eins auswischen wollte|gr: erwischt hat man ihn nie:v 

gruss anni :c


----------



## THa (24. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon älter als 10 Jahre, doch habe ich die Frage, ob die Ursache für das Huchensterben jemals geklärt wurde?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Schreib ihn doch mal an:

https://www.facebook.com/Weingut-Josef-Fischer-611940755587014/


----------



## Fischer am Inn (25. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Hallo



THa schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist zwar schon älter als 10 Jahre, doch habe ich die Frage, ob die Ursache für das Huchensterben jemals geklärt wurde?




War ein unglücklicher Unfall. Auf einer Baustelle in der Nachbarschaft wurden Ytong-Stein zurechtgeschnitten. Das so entstandene Sägemehl wurde über das Baustellenwasser in die Zuchtanlage eingespült. Und das wirkte tödlich.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## THa (26. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Das einzig Gute daran ist zu wissen, dass es sich nicht um einen Anschlag gehandelt hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Hallo

 die Huchenzucht läuft wieder wie eh und je. Hier ein kleiner Eindruck vom Huchenpepi und seiner Zucht:

https://youtu.be/ZpXEoHoEFjY

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## BERND2000 (26. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Was vielleicht auch einmal zeigte was für "Kleinigkeiten" draußen wohl oft unbemerkt ablaufen.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was vielleicht auch einmal zeigte was für "Kleinigkeiten" draußen wohl oft unbemerkt ablaufen.



So etwas kann rasend schnell und ohne böse Absichten passieren. Wir haben mit der Feuerwehr auch leider mal einen kleinen Forellenteich plattgemacht. An der Straße oberhalb brannte ein Kleinlaster und da ist dann, mit dem Sickerwasser, etwas Löschmittel, wir löschten mit Schaum, in den Teich gelangt. Das wars dann mit dem Sauerstoffbindungsvermögen. Aber in so einer Situation kann so was schon vorkommen, soll nicht, tut es aber trotzdem. Sandoz in der Schweiz war da sicher das schlimmste Beispiel.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. August 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*



Andal schrieb:


> So etwas kann rasend schnell und ohne böse Absichten passieren. Wir haben mit der Feuerwehr auch leider mal einen kleinen Forellenteich plattgemacht. An der Straße oberhalb brannte ein Kleinlaster und da ist dann, mit dem Sickerwasser, etwas Löschmittel, wir löschten mit Schaum, in den Teich gelangt. Das wars dann mit dem Sauerstoffbindungsvermögen. Aber in so einer Situation kann so was schon vorkommen, soll nicht, tut es aber trotzdem. *Sandoz in der Schweiz war da sicher das schlimmste Beispiel.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Für solche vermeidbaren "Probleme", oder weil man da dann einzig einzelne Feuerwehrleute bestrafte, weil sie beim Löschen nicht ganz richtig handelten.#t
> 
> ...


----------



## einfachheimkino (23. September 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*

Weiss denn jemand mehr darüber oder sind die Umstände immer noch unklar?
Wäre interessant zu wissen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2016)

*AW: alle zuchthuchen tot*



einfachheimkino schrieb:


> Weiss denn jemand mehr darüber oder sind die Umstände immer noch unklar?



Die Ermittlungen gehen grad in die heiße Phase...|rolleyes


----------

